Ask HN: Do you have a subject you hated in school but love today? - samcgraw
======
wad3g
I wouldn't say I hated history in school. I certainly didn't like it, but
that's definitely not the case now.

I believe there are two reasons behind that change, for be personally.

1\. I went to public school and a majority of the history classes I remember
were busy work / the way it was being taught.

2\. I'm older and more mature.

~~~
munichpavel
Same for me for history. I didn't hate it, but I find history much more
interesting since high school. A big change for me with respect to history of
science and technology was reading Thomas Kuhn's "Structures of Scientific
Revolutions".

------
duxup
All of them?

I was generally a terrible college student...in general.

I was capable, but I wasn't focused, I just wasn't ready, so I dropped out and
managed to wiggle my way into the tech world due to the dot com days.

20 years later I took a coding camp and found myself focused and absolutely
enthralled that someone was going to teach me a thing. There were some other
older / formerly poor students turned enthusiastic students too.

I wish I could go back to college as I think I'd get so much more out of it
now compared to the past.

------
billconan
PID control theory. I don’t love it, I am very curious about it

